# Marriott Newport Coast Villas Resort



## kdorward (Nov 30, 2006)

I am trying to figure out the layout of the neport coast villas in reference to good views.  Would building 3300 have a good view.    I am trying to figure what area to request for out summer trip.   Are the lower number buildings better views or the higher numbers.    Does anyone have a layout of the resort for the buildings and amentities, I would appreciate it.   Thanks


----------



## Werner Weiss (Nov 30, 2006)

kdorward said:
			
		

> I am trying to figure out the layout of the neport coast villas in reference to good views.  Would building 3300 have a good view.    I am trying to figure what area to request for out summer trip.   Are the lower number buildings better views or the higher numbers.    Does anyone have a layout of the resort for the buildings and amentities, I would appreciate it.   Thanks


Most of the buildings at Marriott's Newport Coast Villas are 3 or 4 stories. They're built across a hillside at various elevations.  Generally,  the higher floors have better views because they have views over the roof of the next building below.

My guess is that *everyone* requests a great ocean view, or a specific building with a great ocean view.  Unfortunately, there's only one room category, but the quality of the views ranges from chain-link fence views to magnificent 180° ocean views.  In the summer, the best views go to mega-multiple-week owners, who are staying for the whole summer.  Other owners are supposed to get a priority too, but may wind up with partial ocean views rather than full ocean views.  Most exchange guests are likely to get rooms with not even a sliver of ocean view.

I'm a two-week NCV owner.  When we checked in for our two-week stay this past summer, we ended up settling for a room with a partial ocean view.  It's a long story, but the point is we were not assigned a desirable location, even though we were multiple-week NCV owners staying multiple weeks.  We could have moved to a better room after one week, but we didn't want to move.

It doesn't hurt to ask for an ocean view, but any exchange guest needs to have realistic expectations.  It's better to be delighted if you get a reasonably nice view than to be disappointed because you didn't get a great view. 

Personally, if I were an exchange guest who planned to spend time on the balcony, my primary request would be for a room that's *not* directly by Newport Coast Drive (because that road can get very noisy with trucks and motorcycles accelerating uphill in an attempt to reach the 60 m.p.h. speed limit).  And I might ask for a view of the pool by the 1000-series buildings (which is a lovely, uncrowded pool).


----------



## winger (Nov 30, 2006)

Werner Weiss said:
			
		

> Most of the buildings at Marriott's Newport Coast Villas are 3 or 4 stories. They're built across a hillside at various elevations.  Generally,  the higher floors have better views because they have views over the roof of the next building below.
> 
> My guess is that *everyone* requests a great ocean view, or a specific building with a great ocean view.  Unfortunately, there's only one room category, but the quality of the views ranges from chain-link fence views to magnificent 180° ocean views.  In the summer, the best views go to mega-multiple-week owners, who are staying for the whole summer.  Other owners are supposed to get a priority too, but may wind up with partial ocean views rather than full ocean views.  Most exchange guests are likely to get rooms with not even a sliver of ocean view.
> 
> ...



We stayed two weeks on the top floor of a bldg directly against Newport Coast Drive .  yes it is noisy when walking outside the hallway to the room but not too bad in the 2nd bdrm which was closest to the road. In the rest of the villa, we did not hear any road noise, including when in the balcony.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 30, 2006)

Although perhaps not the best views, I'd still suggest the new 1800-2200 buildings below the main pools, along with 2700 and 3500 buildings. Request the top floor of any building, for less noise, and be sure to ask if the building is 3 or 4 floors, as those have better chances of a view and have elevators.

If you don't already have a resort layout, I can post a link to my old one from when we bought there a few years ago.

Pat


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got back from a week at NCV. Great room (2024), great view and perfect weather for 7 of the 8 days. 

All this advice is good. But I'd stay away from 1200 -1800 blds. Almost all rooms and floors have a view of the trees lining the golf course. All rooms in the 1000 & 1100 blds have view of the "other" pool which is nice but no ocean views. 1900- 2800 have some nice view if you don't get the ground floor. The best views in the whole resort are any rooms in the newest blds 3600-3800 (or is it 3700-3900?).  


PS the room numbers tell you building, floor and room. So 1223, 12 is the 1200 bld, 2 is second floor and 3 is room 3.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not sure how Newport is set up but I'd avoid rooms on the same floor as 1120.  When you sat out on the balcony there was a wall around us.  The wall was so high that you could not see over if you were sitting a chair.  We were disappointed with this view.  I didn't have to have an ocean view but I would have like to see something.  OUr unit did over look one of the smaller pools.  You can click the link in my signature to see more.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 1, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how Newport is set up but I'd avoid rooms on the same floor as 1120.  When you sat out on the balcony there was a wall around us.  The wall was so high that you could not see over if you were sitting a chair.  We were disappointed with this view.  I didn't have to have an ocean view but I would have like to see something.  OUr unit did over look one of the smaller pools.  You can click the link in my signature to see more.



A few of the balconies (<15%) at NCV have this kind of balcony. Most have wood or iron rails which allow for a nice open feel but a few have a full stucco surround/rail which does make you feel like you're in a box. There is no way to know if you'll be getting this kind of balcony until you're there.


----------



## kdorward (Dec 4, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> Although perhaps not the best views, I'd still suggest the new 1800-2200 buildings below the main pools, along with 2700 and 3500 buildings. Request the top floor of any building, for less noise, and be sure to ask if the building is 3 or 4 floors, as those have better chances of a view and have elevators.
> 
> If you don't already have a resort layout, I can post a link to my old one from when we bought there a few years ago.
> 
> Pat


Pat,
If you could post hte map of the resort I would appreciate it.    We are looking to purchase a resale unit.   The unit is 3361 on the deed.    I know that has nothing to do with what unit we will get when we make a reservation.   I would really like to get a layout of the resort.   My one daughter has a disability and I would like to be able to see the layout to get a good location for her.    Thanks


----------



## camachinist (Dec 4, 2006)

http://mackrafab.com/family_pix/NCVillas/NCV_resort_plan.JPG

http://mackrafab.com/family_pix/NCVillas/NCV_street_map_upload.JPG

http://www.californiacoastline.org/...ode=big&lastmode=sequential&flags=0&year=2002

I remember someone posting a newer map, but can't find it right now. I'll definitely get one on our next visit. Glad to hear the 3800 and 3900 buildings are done. They were just breaking ground on them when we were there. Below is a picture from the main pools of the 1800-2200 buidling area when under construction last year...

http://mackrafab.com/family_pix/NCVillas/NCV2200f_1800b_const01.JPG

Enjoy!

Pat


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 8, 2006)

Here is a map that Pat /camachininst posted on another thread  NCV map 


As you can see, 3600 and 3700 are right next to the club house and every room will have a view. 3800 & 3900 are the newest bld and every room will have a killer view.


Sometime in the late spring the first of the 4000s bld will open and they all should be great.


----------



## Andar (Mar 26, 2008)

*Newport Coast Villas Labor Day*

Just saw a getaway on II for Labor Day NCV.  Hope someone at Tug gets it, I almost nabbed it but then remembered we will be staying at Cystal Cove in the Cottage.


----------



## Serina (Feb 16, 2011)

*Is this still the best building to request?*



Bill4728 said:


> Here is a map that Pat /camachininst posted on another thread  NCV map
> 
> 
> As you can see, 3600 and 3700 are right next to the club house and every room will have a view. 3800 & 3900 are the newest bld and every room will have a killer view.
> ...



I was searching for building recs for NCV and found this from 2006...just wondering if #3800 & #3900 are what you still suggest for best views? Also, we prefer being on the top floor - how many floors are in each of the buildings? Thanks.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 16, 2011)

Werner Weiss has a current resort map:

http://www.yesterland.com/images-timeshare/ncv-all.jpg

I've been in the 3900 building. IIRC, it has three floors. We got the top floor because of a noise issue with an upstairs neighbor in the 2400 building. This was back when NCV had smoking villas and we were placed in one of those, IIRC 3936, but it didn't have any odor issues and the view was great. However, it is close to Newport Coast Drive and there was some road noise, more so during the weekdays.

I'd suggest staying in the newer section. My tenants have been in a couple of those buildings and liked the views. That said, I was in 4746 (IIRC) last year and there was no ocean view there, just the hills. 

If you wish to know how many floors a particular building has, call the resort. Any building over two floors has an elevator. The third digit of the villa number indicates floor. So, for 4746, it's the 4700 building, 4th floor, villa 6, as an example.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 16, 2011)

For general info, dioxide has compiled all of the resort maps here, which is pretty handy if you bookmark it.  Don't know if the NCV map is the updated one ...

(And here's another of his compilations to bookmark, Weeks calendars ...)


----------



## tropical1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Last summer we were on the 3rd floor of 4400.  We loved it.  My picks would be 4000, 4100, 4200 or 4400.


----------

